# Two popular creepypasta Youtubers accused of child grooming.



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

Not really sure where this belongs,  but I thought this might be of interest to all y'all. Feel free to move it if appropriate. Please bear with me as this is my first "real" topic in my several years here, even though it's not exactly a cow and there are no lols to be found.

A few days ago, a Youtuber posted a video interview accusing two prominent creepypasta Youtubers of child grooming. This video includes text messages and other documentation.

The interviewer Pastel Belle has a thread here, but it's locked. I had never heard of her before this incident and I don't know if she's a reliable source. She seems pretty pozzed but that doesn't mean her interviewee is lying. I'll do my best to summarize, but you really should watch all of them for yourself.

The person making the allegations goes by the name of Kumori, AKA KuroChanFox. Her internet footprint is minimal based on a cursory search, but I'm not an experienced doxer.
Kumori was a fan of prominent Youtube creepypasta narrator CreepsMcPasta (hereafter CMP) in his early days.
At the time, CMP was 21 and Kumori was 12.
She fangirl'd all over him and they struck up a friendship.
CMP wanted a Pikachu onesie like CMP had as part of his persona. He sent her money for one. She claims to have a picture but it isn't shown. Probably because she was 12, but that does still mean it can't be verified.
She expressed interest in becoming a creepypasta narrator.
CMP offered Kumori a collab, which she did.
Friendship become romantic/sexual around this time.
At some point, Kumori sent CreepsMcPasta a nekkid shot, which he received with enthusiasm.
Eventually Kumori's father found out about this. He cut down her internet.
Kumori remained in contact with CMP behind her parents' back.
CMP still indicated to Kumori that he loved her and wanted to be with her.
Kumori considered becoming an hero, I think due to being cut off from contact with CreepsMcPasta, but it's slightly ambiguous in the video.
Police were contacted and Kumori was sent to a crisis center.
Kumori's father attempted to file chargers but CMP was in the UK.
Even after the crisis center, Kumori remained in contact with CMP off and on.
After a prolonged period of no contact, CMP moved on from Kumori, having gotten another girlfriend, legal this time.
CreepyPastaJr related:

Kumori alleges that CPJ is a gore fetishist.
Somewhere in the middle of all this, CPJ, who was part of the same group chat, sent Kumori gore shit.
He told her he sexually fantasized about being her hit by a car.
And then he jacked off to said fantasy.
CPJ and CMP were friends, but Kumori doesn't think they were conspiring against her.
CPJ is more of a footnote here compared to CMP.
But Kumori is still 12 here, so...
Something that stuck out to me:

The text messages supposedly from CMP are shown as being from someone named Jacob, but according to Wikitubia, CMP's real name is Nicholas. I have been unable to verify which name, if either, is accurate. But I'm not very well versed in this sort of thing. Whether CMP lied to Jessica about his name or something else happened, I don't know.
CreepsMcPasta has posted a response.

CMP is attempting The Shaggy Defense. He claims that whoever Kumori was in contact with, wasn't him.
Claims someone impersonated him.
Claims his friends and family saw the alleged messages and immediately knew it wasn't him.
Claims that the messages aren't in his writing style and uses words he doesn't use. He posts some things of his that he claims are samples of his texts and admittedly the style is quite different, but read on.
Claims that one of his own messages claims he was "at work", during a time when he was at college and not working. Hard to verify with certainty, but again, read on.
Claims that someone tried to sign up to Instagram with his username, but he eventually got it back, trying to demonstrate that someone has impersonated him in the past.
Claims that he has never owned the CreepsMcPasta Skype username, and that someone else got to it before him.
Claims the age listed on Chatango is wrong, and he has never used it.
Claims that he doesn't remember Kumori, despite the collab with her. He claims it was just a one off and she happened to be available at the time, but he had no relationship with her.
EDIT: Makes the point that Kumori suggested starting a gaming channel, but Solid CMP would've known that he already HAD a gaming channel even before his creepypasta channel. (Apologies for missing this before, I was trying to boil down a lot of info. Thanks to Sparkletor 2.0 for pointing this out.)
Pastel Belle posts a response to this response. (archive)

CMP lost 10 million views on his channel, but it's not explained why (deleted videos I guess, but it's not clear which).
CMP has edited Pokemon: Jessica to remove the description reference to KuroChanFox. (CMP claims this was done several years ago for unrelated reasons. I don't know how to confirm or deny.)
Believe whammen.
Another creepypasta narrator (Slimebeast) has posted quite detailed critique of CMP's response.

SB demonstrates numerous examples that CMP does, in fact, type the way he claimed not to, on a verified account.
SB demonstrates that CMP did, in fact claim to be "at work" in some messages around the time of the alleged incident, on a verified account.
SB demonstrates that Chatango accounts don't use DOB, they use a simple age field that needs to be updated manually.
SB points out that it's unlikely that they worked on a collab together and Liquid CMP never came up in conversation.
SB documents the shit out of this and shows his work in a way that makes me wonder if he's a Kiwi Farmer, archiving fucking everything and showing exactly how he found what he did.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















FULL DISCLOSURE: I enjoy CreepsMcPasta's narrations, but aside from that I don't know a damn thing about the guy. Never really cared. Everything above is simply the allegations.

Now for the opinion part. CMP's defense seems pretty weak. I don't know who would want to impersonate CMP was back then when he was a small timer. Plus, he did work with Kumori on a couple videos. Like SB pointed out, it's hard for me to believe that Kumori was talking to Liquid CMP while also working with Solid CMP and neither of them figured out something was fucked up. SB's counter video strikes me as fairly devastating. I don't WANT CMP to be a pedork, but... I think he might be. And that's terrible. EDIT: I've changed my mind. I do still think CMP has significant holes in his story. But the more the story has unfolded, and the more I've learned about the people involved in accusing him... this smells like a hitjob. But that's just one Kiwi's opinion.

Fellow autists... tell me what you think.

PS - I've archived all the videos locally but most of it is too big to upload. Wat do?


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 26, 2020)

> PS - I've archived all the videos locally but most of it is too big to upload. Wat do?


Message null. Or maybe a mod.


----------



## SiccDicc (Aug 26, 2020)

What if the real creepypastas were the children we groomed along the way?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 26, 2020)

I always liked Mr Creepy Pasta better.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Aug 26, 2020)

Youtuber outed as a child groomer? Must be a day ending in "-y"


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 26, 2020)

Well, this sucks. CreepsMcPasta is my favourite creepypasta person.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 26, 2020)

You can upload the videos to archive.org and they'd almost definitely be safe unless the owner of the video somehow found them and specifically requested they be removed for copyright reasons which isn't an obvious thing you can do.
If you don't want them to find it, just give it really shitty tags and a title like "Video123 dot mp4" and tags are "kiwi farms august youtube kid diddlez" or something. You can make a throwaway/anonymous account for this very easily.

I don't know any of these people but it's never surprising. Any 20+ y/o who is going to "befriend" a 12 year old or young teen over the net and actually TRY to be friends is up to no good. That isn't to say you can't be friends with kids genuinely, but for that to just "happen".. nah.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 26, 2020)

never heard of him only heard of other people in the creepy pasta community and can say 100 percent not surprised. With a concept like creepy  pasta which is highly marketed to teens and younger a groomer being in there somewhere isn't mind blowing. Need to clarify although I think its him I'm not 100 percent sure.



> I've archived all the videos locally but most of it is too big to upload. Wat do?


You could split the video into smaller segments or try uploading them in lower quality.



Spoiler: KUMORI opens up archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






















Your browser is not able to display this video.























Your browser is not able to display this video.























Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Response Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






















Your browser is not able to display this video.























Your browser is not able to display this video.
























Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Aug 26, 2020)

I am not very familiar with any of the characters in this gallery, but from first glance you have;

CMJ- gore fan who admits to fapping over a 12 year old girl, who also is close with CMP

Is there a possibility CMJ, saw how infactuated this young lass was with CMP and decided to impersonate him? In hopes of getting some CP from the poor girl?  Why are gore-freaks always into other degen stuff. God, whoever looks into this guy is gonna find some shit I am sure.

Collabs on youtube aren't really that interactive? You basically have a script, that you read from, and record. Then someone snips it together with some images to go with the storyline.

I am also absolutely baffled that her father did not report this dweeb. His name is available, as is probably his address if he looks hard enough. This guy is sitting on CP /naked shots of his daughter and who knows, could possibly distribute them further. Maybe more than one lewd image even, or from other girls. I am fairly certain that the britbong police would look into that. Even if they are useless at times, they appear to have the same disdain for CP as others, going so far as considering loliporn CP.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> never heard of him only heard of other people in the creepy pasta community and can say 100 percent not surprised. With a concept like creepy  pasta which is highly marketed to teens and younger a groomer being in there somewhere isn't mind blowing. Need to clarify although I think its him I'm not 100 percent sure.
> 
> 
> You could split the video into smaller segments or try uploading them in lower quality.
> ...



Thanks for this! I'll update the OP with a better archive after work.



Much Ado About Nothing said:


> I am not very familiar with any of the characters in this gallery, but from first glance you have;
> 
> CMJ- gore fan who admits to fapping over a 12 year old girl, who also is close with CMP
> 
> ...


Unless I've missed something, CPJ hasn't admitted to anything or even addressed the allegations. That said, while I don't take silence as proof of guilt, I'm actually even more inclined to believe the story about CPJ. It's just so... incidental. It doesn't sound like a hit job.

I'll take your word for it about Youtube collabs, I really have no idea. CMP said something like that in his defense, but he said a lot of things.

Supposedly the dad did report it, but they weren't able to do anything because CMP was in the UK. I don't know enough about this sort of thing to say if that's plausible or not.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Aug 26, 2020)

Upload the videos to Mega and create a torrent.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 26, 2020)

Two more? Great. Just great. What is it with youtubers and diddling children?


----------



## NoFeline (Aug 26, 2020)

Reminds me of that guy who made Laughing Jack just to get into mentally ill 12 year old panties.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Aug 26, 2020)

K. V. Bones said:


> Two more? Great. Just great. What is it with youtubers and diddling children?



Its becoming the hollywood of the internet


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 26, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> Reminds me of that guy who made Laughing Jack just to get into mentally ill 12 year old panties.


I'm sorry, _what?_


----------



## Beardless Lenin (Aug 26, 2020)

K. V. Bones said:


> Two more? Great. Just great. What is it with youtubers and diddling children?


Because they feel like with the amount of popularity they have, and they amount of devoted fans they have, that they can get away with creeping on the ones that are the most impressionable, aka, the ones that are underage.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

Beardless Lenin said:


> Because they feel like with the amount of popularity they have, and they amount of devoted fans they have, that they can get away with creeping on the ones that are the most impressionable, aka, the ones that are underage.


That's something I find slightly weird about this one. Not unbelievable, just weird. When this supposedly happened, none of the people involved were all that well known yet. CreepsMcPasta and CreepyPastaJr weren't the biggest creepypasta Youtubers, they were just regular creepypasta Youtubers. They had fans, sure, but they weren't THE big names the way they are now.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 26, 2020)

Jeez... I used to watch their videos and I enjoyed their narration. These people can really craft a fake persona and appear to be really genuine and decent people. However, I lost interest with Mr. Creepypasta a while ago when I discovered he knocked up a girl and forced her to have an abortion. Creepypasta Jr. became very monotonous in his narrations and his channel wasn't as good as it used to be and CreepsMcPasta lost his edge a bit. https://lolcow.farm/snow/res/256829.html


			https://prettyuglylittleliar.net/topic/10438-mrcreepypasta/


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 26, 2020)

So what you're telling me is folks from an internet culture that was co-opted and pozzed by SJWs and Lefty types has just had a scandal involving kids? Imagine my shock.



Spoiler: Relevant...kinda


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't know what to think here. CMP has a few good excuses. The alleged DMs have the girl telling him to make a video game channel. CMP shows proof that he was making Call of Duty videos a year before he started doing narrations.

It's possible that someone was impersonating CMP and grooming this girl. As Kiwis, we typically need verification before we believe people are who they say they are. I guess a teenage girl could get tricked. Especially since CMP didn't show his face back then.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 26, 2020)

That's a really good point about how he didn't show his face, he only showed it back a few years ago. However, how could someone impersonate his voice?


----------



## BOONES (Aug 26, 2020)

knitting_workout said:


> Its becoming the hollywood of the internet





Beardless Lenin said:


> Because they feel like with the amount of popularity they have, and they amount of devoted fans they have, that they can get away with creeping on the ones that are the most impressionable, aka, the ones that are underage.


It really makes me regret pursuing a film career, i enjoy online film more than i do hollywoods, i hope that when i do get big, i dont get infected with the corruption.

I guess thats why i gravitated to getting my film criticism here, noone has a reason to lie or sugarcoat, most of what ive received was honest opinions, i'd say that even in my general life ive been a better person.

Maybe its because they arent held to anything? because everything is private nowadays? just my two cents.



Legoshi said:


> That's a really good point about how he didn't show his face, he only showed it back a few years ago. However, how could someone impersonate his voice?


if people can impersonate duke nukem, they can impersonate cmp. i've done a pinch of voicework, its not too hard to adjust your voice to sound like someone else.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> I don't know what to think here. CMP has a few good excuses. The alleged DMs have the girl telling him to make a video game channel. CMP shows proof that he was making Call of Duty videos a year before he started doing narrations.
> 
> It's possible that someone was impersonating CMP and grooming this girl. As Kiwis, we typically need verification before we believe people are who they say they are. I guess a teenage girl could get tricked. Especially since CMP didn't show his face back then.


Fair points, and I'll add the video game channel bit into the OP if you don't mind. I took in all the info in said OP over the course of a few hours and I may have missed some things like that.

Like I said, I really hope it's NOT true, and I don't think it's absolutely proven at this point. But CMP's story still strikes me as having far more holes than Kumori's, and if I were a gambling man...

That said, I still think KingSpook is a better narrator, even if his output is far less consistent.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2020)

Surprised it's not Mrcreepypasta, that dude always gave me off vibes


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 26, 2020)

Legoshi said:


> ...he knocked up a girl and forced her to have an abortion


Based.


K. V. Bones said:


> i hope that *when *i do get big


lmao "*when"*? You should be more realistic with your aspirations.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Fair points, and I'll add the video game channel bit into the OP if you don't mind. I took in all the info in said OP over the course of a few hours and I may have missed some things like that.
> 
> Like I said, I really hope it's NOT true, and I don't think it's absolutely proven at this point. But CMP's story still strikes me as having far more holes than Kumori's, and if I were a gambling man...
> 
> That said, I still think KingSpook is a better narrator, even if his output is far less consistent.



KingSpook has a really attractive voice and I love listening to it while I'm writing stuff like essays.


K. V. Bones said:


> It really makes me regret pursuing a film career, i enjoy online film more than i do hollywoods, i hope that when i do get big, i dont get infected with the corruption.
> 
> I guess thats why i gravitated to getting my film criticism here, noone has a reason to lie or sugarcoat, most of what ive received was honest opinions, i'd say that even in my general life ive been a better person.
> 
> ...


Aren't people who are predatory in the industry usually very broken people with many issues in general?


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Fair points, and I'll add the video game channel bit into the OP if you don't mind. I took in all the info in said OP over the course of a few hours and I may have missed some things like that.
> 
> Like I said, I really hope it's NOT true, and I don't think it's absolutely proven at this point. But CMP's story still strikes me as having far more holes than Kumori's, and if I were a gambling man...
> 
> That said, I still think KingSpook is a better narrator, even if his output is far less consistent.


I can't keep all the narrators straight. I like KingSpook's content, but is he the Canadian who begs for money so he can quit working at the gas station?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2020)

Legoshi said:


> KingSpook has a really attractive voice and I love listening to it while I'm writing stuff like essays.
> 
> Aren't people who are predatory in the industry usually very broken people with many issues in general?



Kingspook seems like a alright guy, even if his personal views seem really fedora-tippy.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 26, 2020)

Legoshi said:


> Aren't people who are predatory in the industry usually very broken people with many issues in general?


Actually, you'd be suprised, theres many roads i suppose you could call them, some genuinely think they're doing nothing wrong, some believe that their fans will cover their ass, the broken ones take up a majority sure, but there are others.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> I can't keep all the narrators straight. I like KingSpook's content, but is he the Canadian who begs for money so he can quit working at the gas station?


No earthly idea. I usually make it a point to separate the art from the artist by not learning anything about the artist. That failed in CreepsMcPasta's case because it was just too huge of an accusation.


----------



## Saxxon (Aug 26, 2020)

Is so weird to see the other creepypasta youtuber besides Mr. creeps that I watch being accused of this. I don't know for the moment things seem 50/50 in terms of culpability/innocence.


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 26, 2020)

Most of the people accusing him seem really sketchy.

Belle already has a horrid reputation for lying or trying to profit off accusations. Slimebeast is known to be an asshole and biased. A couple of older authors stated they couldn't travel to certain regions because restraining orders, or weren't allowed to travel internationally for tour.

I guess it's either a bunch of people projecting, or CPJ and CMP were just better at hiding their shit.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> Most of the people accusing him seem really sketchy.
> 
> Belle already has a horrid reputation for lying or trying to profit off accusations. Slimebeast is known to be an asshole and biased. A couple of older authors stated they couldn't travel to certain regions because restraining orders, or weren't allowed to travel internationally for tour.
> 
> I guess it's either a bunch of people projecting, or CPJ and CMP were just better at hiding their shit.


Do you have more info on Slimebeast? He seems to have been involved in something like this before. (archive)

I haven't read the whole thing, but he seems to have compiled a great deal of accounts accusing Mrcreepypasta of being a generally unprofessional asshole. Which might be true for all I know, I have no idea. I didn't include it in OP since it's not really related to the grooming accusations. I can't find anybody who's accused him of that.

As I've researched Belle more I'd say there's every indication that she's a professional shit stirrer, and I'm wondering if you think Slimebeast is the same. But at the same time I don't think they necessarily need to be credible for Kumori to be credible, and I can't figure out what Kumori gains from lying here. Like I said, she seems to have no internet footprint to speak of. If it comes out that Kumori is getting a book deal or something, then yeah, I'll be REEEEEEAL suspicious. But until then... what would be her motive here?


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 26, 2020)

Am I a horrible person for thinking that a creepypasta narrator with a gore fetish is amusing? It sure puts his interest in the genre in a whole new light.


Uncanny Valley said:


> Surprised it's not Mrcreepypasta, that dude always gave me off vibes


Is he the guy who overacts everything?


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Do you have more info on Slimebeast? He seems to have been involved in something like this before. (archive)
> 
> I haven't read the whole thing, but he seems to have compiled a great deal of accounts accusing Mrcreepypasta of being a generally unprofessional asshole. Which might be true for all I know, I have no idea. I didn't include it in OP since it's not really related to the grooming accusations. I can't find anybody who's accused him of that.
> 
> As I've researched Belle more I'd say there's every indication that she's a professional shit stirrer, and I'm wondering if you think Slimebeast is the same. But at the same time I don't think they necessarily need to be credible for Kumori to be credible, and I can't figure out what Kumori gains from lying here. Like I said, she seems to have no internet footprint to speak of. If it comes out that Kumori is getting a book deal or something, then yeah, I'll be REEEEEEAL suspicious. But until then... what would be her motive here?



Off the top of my head it's just that he really doesn't like narrators and is also an angry artist type. He hated the Channel Zero program, and turned down money for an adaption of one of his stories. I think he's just going after someone he doesn't like and doesn't care if it's true or not.

He wanted $500 from MCP for one of his stories iirc from that drama. It's up to you if you think that's reasonable or not.

Kumori, given the history of false allegations recently, it could be anything if she's lying.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 26, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> Off the top of my head it's just that he really doesn't like narrators and is also an angry artist type. He hated the Channel Zero program, and turned down money for an adaption of one of his stories. I think he's just going after someone he doesn't like and doesn't care if it's true or not.
> 
> He wanted $500 from MCP for one of his stories iirc from that drama. It's up to you if you think that's reasonable or not.
> 
> Kumori, given the history of false allegations recently, it could be anything if she's lying.


Fair enough. That said, even if Slimebeast has an axe to grind, his counter video has pretty solid documentation. He thoroughly explains the where, when, and how of everything he found, so I'm inclined to believe at least that much.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 26, 2020)

wtf is it with narrators wanting to fuck their fans? MCP knocked up one of his fans, now this... Does the allure of online fame just turn you retarded?


Quijibo69 said:


> I always liked Mr Creepy Pasta better.


MCP got one of his fans pregnant, not sure if she was of age or not.


----------



## NoFeline (Aug 26, 2020)

God damnit my post never sent. 





Bunny Tracks said:


> I'm sorry, _what?_


Old news that came out originally back in ~2014 but Snuffbomb is basically an admitted pedo with shitty creepypastas and a knockoff Ryuk OC who is known to have sexually assaulted at least two people, sent nudes to and emotionally abused mutiple underage fans and forced some to do camshows for him, regularly threatened to rape comickit if she asked him to stop during sex, and nearly killed just-a-nameless-body via anal rape and intentionally forcing anal beads into their small intestine.






He's generally a shitty little baby man who has to abuse little girls to feel good about himself and cries like a bitch when people make fun of him. Oh yeah and he threatened to raid servers if his shitty story didn't get put back up on the Creepypasta Wiki and according to comickit religiously follows some anti-semitic conspiracy peddler who says he receives visions from an egyptian god so that's pretty weird.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 26, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> nearly killed just-a-nameless-body via anal rape


Holy shit!


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 26, 2020)

_bbbuuuttt _after thinking about it, we _did_ see that whole Slazo and proJared thing (afaik he was still a weirdo sending dick pics, but not a pedo (feel free to correct me)


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't believe this. It feels too on the nose. Also I just don't trust these types of allegations in general.
It's also weird how slimebeast was sitting on all this documentation like he was waiting for this or something.


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 26, 2020)

Slimebeast is a talented writer but anyone in the community knows he's had a murderous rageboner for creepypasta narrators for years. I figured he'd be leading some of the charge.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 27, 2020)

Alright, let me spitball something here. This is not a particularly serious proposal, but since nobody seems to really know anything, rampant speculation is the next best thing.

In all of this, the thing I haven't been able to figure out is Kumori. Kumori seems to be a fairly common username (I think it might be a Japanese word/phrase), and due to the lack of information I've had a hard time connecting it to any online presence that matches the alleged victim. That could be deliberate for either legitimate or not legitimate reasons. But KuroChanFox doesn't EXIST beyond the collabs with CMP. (And I believe she was in another one that I'm working on finding.)

So. Here's where I go full raving loony. What if KuroChanFox (a girl who Creeps did provably collab with at one point) and Kumori (the girl interviewed) aren't actually the same person? We'd be talking about a very elaborate, coordinated hitjob at that point, with lots of fake texts, etc... but it would explain a few things on CMP's side. He doesn't remember her because he really only did do a couple collabs with her and that's the extent of their relationship. It could be that CMP even KNOWS this, but since we have to believe whammen, you're not allowed to say abuse allegations are bullshit even when you know they are.

What if THEY'RE the ones impersonating someone? They picked a girl who had a provable connection to CMP, but who had no real online presence and no remaining connection to Creepypasta, and used that to set up a hit.

I compared the voices, and it's inconclusive. They sound similar, but it's hard to say how much her voice would have changed over time, with a different mic, etc.

So if this is right, who is Kumori? Hired gun? Someone with a grudge? No idea.

Again, not saying I really believe all this, but given the strong mistrust people have shown for 2/3 of the people on the accusing side, and the COMPLETE lack of information on the actual accuser... I guess I'm just trying to come up with some alternative.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 27, 2020)

Hm, Slenderman is notorious for targetting kids. This is what happens, when you read stories about him for too long.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> In all of this, the thing I haven't been able to figure out is Kumori. Kumori seems to be a fairly common username (I think it might be a Japanese word/phrase), and due to the lack of information I've had a hard time connecting it to any online presence that matches the alleged victim.



Professor Google says "kumori" is the Japanese word for "cloudy" (translate says "overcast"), and it looks like a lot of restaurants and cons and other things are named after it.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 27, 2020)

Slimebeast may be a talented writer, but he's also an incredibly whiny, immature, arrogant, and entitled fuckwad who loses his shit at any kind of criticism. 

He threw a hissyfit when a channel called MichaelLeroi, also known as Bad Creepypasta, read one of his most famous stories, Abandoned by Disney, during which they took the usual piss out of it, but admitted several times that they did, in fact, like the story and Slimebeast's work, but they just didn't like the ending of this particular one, and Slimebeast responded by doing a critique of their entire channel.

Part One:




 (archive)

Part Two: 




 (archive)

Original Video:




 (archive)

MichaelLeroi did post a response video, but it has since been taken down.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Again, not saying I really believe all this, but given the strong mistrust people have shown for 2/3 of the people on the accusing side, and the COMPLETE lack of information on the actual accuser... I guess I'm just trying to come up with some alternative.


These allegations against Creeps and Jr are very serious, so unless hard, HARD evidence points to them, it is reasonable for people to disbelieve them. 
Also innocent until proven guilty yadayadayada etc.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 27, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxIClqOuDUo&t=1s
		

CreepsMcPasta pinned a comment linking to this video which attempts to discredit Pastel Belle


----------



## TESTICLE_WEEVILS (Aug 27, 2020)

Apparently the feds are getting involved and now Belle can't share all of the _evidence _that she has.


----------



## Nuggetdog (Aug 27, 2020)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cBUV2MzuQ9c 

What about the video description on this video? 

(The idea for this was by Kuro, and was meant to be done as a joint project with her. But she cannot do readings anymore. So this is dedicated to her.)


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 27, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> These allegations against Creeps and Jr are very serious, so unless hard, HARD evidence points to them, it is reasonable for people to disbelieve them.
> Also innocent until proven guilty yadayadayada etc.


Agreed. I know that Kiwi Farms is mostly a place to point and laugh at weird people, but there's also this relentless dedication to fact. Not that we're going to "solve the case" here or anything, but it's been good to hear from some people with a different perspective. I think it's made me change my mind actually.



TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Apparently the feds are getting involved and now Belle can't share all of the _evidence _that she has. View attachment 1552277


*GOOD. *Let's get some Federal sunlight in to disinfect this shit.

If Kumori is serious, this is exactly what should've been done in the first place, and I guess I was under the impression that was always the plan. If no charges were being pressed, I would be fairly comfortable calling bullshit. CreepsMcPasta can either have his name cleared publicly (not that it will convince a certain crowd, but still), or he can go to jail for sexting minors. Of course I hate for anybody innocent to have to go to court, but it's better than being at the mercy of the court of public opinion on something like that.

And while I was somewhat inclined to believe the accusations at first, I'm increasingly thinking it's bullshit anyway. If Belle is relaying Kuromi accurately, what Kuromi is saying is that she only wanted to come back long enough to ruin CMP's life with a drive by accusation, then fade back into obscurity. But since he had the unmitigated temerity to defend himself rather than apologizing for something he didn't do, she's going to drag him through the legal system.

That dog don't hunt.



Nuggetdog said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cBUV2MzuQ9c
> 
> What about the video description on this video?
> 
> (The idea for this was by Kuro, and was meant to be done as a joint project with her. But she cannot do readings anymore. So this is dedicated to her.)


Thanks, I think this was the other one I was looking for. I'll tear through it in a bit.


----------



## TESTICLE_WEEVILS (Aug 27, 2020)

Also, did anyone notice that Pastel Belle's screenshot of Kumori/KuroChanFox's facebook email contains an unredacted email?



			https://twitter.com/pastel_belle/status/1298285166864076800/photo/1


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 27, 2020)

TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Also, did anyone notice that Pastel Belle's screenshot of Kumori/KuroChanFox's facebook email contains an unredacted email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch...

The image quality is a bit suck, even in the original, but I believe the domain is ovionx.com. The other possibility, ovlonx.com, doesn't exist.

That's a WEIRD fucking e-mail domain, so I did some digging. I ran a whois and found a few things. It's registered in Florida through Godaddy. All the contact info is for Godaddy. Created way back in 2002, but that doesn't tell if it's changed ownership, just when it was originally created. There IS an MX record for the domain, meaning it has a mail server behind it (in theory).

The site... exists. (archive)



It's a borderline domain squat page, but a few things lead me to believe it's a real company. It has an SSL cert from last year, and it's from Godaddy. Those cost money. Not a lot, but enough that it's usually not worth it for a domain squatter.



I also found something odd when I searched for that e-mail address... (archive)



Now please take that with a very large grain of salt. I have no idea how that site "verifies" an e-mail as being real or not. But it's interesting that somebody, somewhere, thinks that the e-mail in the screenshot actually exists. The other addresses there appear to be [FirstInitial][LastName], but the format on that one is different. And it's recent, at least according to this. Meaning that this might be a RECENT forgery.

I think some IT admin at a small company set up this e-mail for their own very naughty personal use.

EDIT: Archived the offending Tweet, just in case.


----------



## TESTICLE_WEEVILS (Aug 27, 2020)

Well... I technically have the accuser's dox, but I'm not really into posting dox. Just know that it's a family-owned business and the only people with emails at the domain are either employees or family members. I think that's enough information for other people to reach the same conclusion as me without giving away too much.

Also, the email in question was in numerous data breaches: tumblr, Adobe, etc.

If anything, I feel like we can prove some of the details of the accuser's story to be correct: age at the time, ownership of the username in some regards, etc. However, I have yet to see anything conclusive in regards to a stronger, more personal connection between KuroChanFox/Kumori and CMP.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Aug 27, 2020)

TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Well... I technically have the accuser's dox, but I'm not really into posting dox. Just know that it's a family-owned business and the only people with emails at the domain are either employees or family members. I think that's enough information for other people to reach the same conclusion as me without giving away too much.
> 
> Also, the email in question was in numerous data breaches: tumblr, Adobe, etc.
> 
> If anything, I feel like we can prove some of the details of the accuser's story to be correct: age at the time, ownership of the username in some regards, etc. However, I have yet to see anything conclusive in regards to a stronger, more personal connection between KuroChanFox/Kumori and CMP.


What’s the point of telling us you have a dox if you’re not going to post it?


----------



## TESTICLE_WEEVILS (Aug 27, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> What’s the point of telling us you have a dox if you’re not going to post it?


Because it took me less than two minutes to look up the company on LinkedIn and then search names on https://www.cyberbackgroundchecks.com/ 

I figured you guys were up to the task. My apologies for assuming.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 27, 2020)

TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Well... I technically have the accuser's dox, but I'm not really into posting dox. Just know that it's a family-owned business and the only people with emails at the domain are either employees or family members. I think that's enough information for other people to reach the same conclusion as me without giving away too much.
> 
> Also, the email in question was in numerous data breaches: tumblr, Adobe, etc.
> 
> If anything, I feel like we can prove some of the details of the accuser's story to be correct: age at the time, ownership of the username in some regards, etc. However, I have yet to see anything conclusive in regards to a stronger, more personal connection between KuroChanFox/Kumori and CMP.


Now that you say it I do see that e-mail showing up on several breach sites, so that's good to know.



TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Because it took me less than two minutes to look up the company on LinkedIn and then search names on https://www.cyberbackgroundchecks.com/
> 
> I figured you guys were up to the task. My apologies for assuming.


Fuck man, I don't know how to dox people. This is just a topic of personal interest to me and I'm working with the tools I know. I was hoping we could all pool our info together and get something useful. You don't gotta be That Guy.


----------



## TESTICLE_WEEVILS (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Now that you say it I do see that e-mail showing up on several breach sites, so that's good to know.
> 
> 
> Fuck man, I don't know how to dox people. This is just a topic of personal interest to me and I'm working with the tools I know. I was hoping we could all pool our info together and get something useful. You don't gotta be That Guy.


I do not post dox. I have provided you step-by-step instructions to reach the same conclusion.

Much like you, I am only here in this thread because I find the situation interesting and would like to know more so I can reach my own conclusions about it.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Aug 28, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> is known to have sexually assaulted at least two people, sent nudes to and emotionally abused mutiple underage fans and forced some to do camshows for him, regularly threatened to rape comickit if she asked him to stop during sex, and nearly killed just-a-nameless-body via anal rape and intentionally forcing anal beads into their small intestine.


Welp, I never had much faith in that 'community' other than Marble Hornets, but holy fucking shit this just decimated it entirely in less than 10 seconds.
I can only hope that JANB is physically alright on that, repeatedly being raped and having your small intestine punctured/wrecked by plastic insertions and a penis, well yeah that would fucking destroy your anal cavity.

EDIT: His Deviantart is a fucking dumpster fire, mostly of people talking about his pedophilia and trying to defend it.


Spoiler: Lunacy


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 28, 2020)

TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Apparently the feds are getting involved and now Belle can't share all of the _evidence _that she has. View attachment 1552277


For those unaware she's lied about that kind of stuff before.


TESTICLE_WEEVILS said:


> Also, did anyone notice that Pastel Belle's screenshot of Kumori/KuroChanFox's facebook email contains an unredacted email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really stupid of Belle.

Interestingly, there's claims that his name isn't Jacob but Nicholas.
I'm not sure the picture given by people who say it's Jacob is him, it could be but he would have had to change his appearance a lot since that picture.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 1, 2020)

So did anything ever come of this?


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Nov 2, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> So did anything ever come of this?


Yeah Good Question.

I guess when you read too *MUCH *CreepyPastas, You lose all sense of your views of life.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 2, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> So did anything ever come of this?


To be honest I haven't really looked any further into it.

I'm a bad autist.


----------



## Squidfucker (Jul 4, 2021)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> Yeah Good Question.
> 
> I guess when you read too *MUCH *CreepyPastas, You lose all sense of your views of life.


Late as fuck but no.


----------



## MC Mental (Oct 3, 2021)

And then a hyperrealistic 12 year old vagina appeared on my monitor with photorealistic detail. I turn around and gaze my eyes at a plushie of Jeffrey Epstein with bloodshot eyes sitting at the side of my bed.


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks like there's more definitive proof or at least a serious analysis of things.


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 11, 2021)

Well, shit.

Another thing I used to enjoy just got irredeemably tainted.


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Nov 11, 2021)

It was in inevitability after Mr. Creepypasta and Vincent Vena Cava got caught as groomers.  The circle is pretty small when it comes to pasta reading youtubuers.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 11, 2021)

Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar said:


> It was in inevitability after Mr. Creepypasta and Vincent Vena Cava got caught as groomers.  The circle is pretty small when it comes to pasta reading youtubuers.


Reminds me of Murphy AKA WellHeyProductions. The guy was outed as a sexual predator by Slimebeast's Creepyleaks document, and he also made a video elaborating on it:






Funny thing about WHP is if you take a look at his Twitter and TikTok, he comes off as a very woke feminist type. Reminds me of that Stonetoss comic about male feminists being covert sexual predators:


----------



## Cats (Nov 11, 2021)

What a shocker! I am so surprised that someone who narrates "creepypastas" on youtube is a fucking sexpervert.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2021)

Cmp ChildMcPredator we should have known
I wish youtubers weren’t so easily trusted, there’s so many groomers on there it’s sickening.  It seems like when you are well liked in that community you can get away with things a lot longer before anyone catches on.  Other youtubers have shown it to be very easy for a creep to take advantage of their starstruck fans.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 11, 2021)

I saw this and kept thinking "please don't be King Spook or Dr. Creepen".  Even though you think it's a hit job, which from the looks of things is pretty likely, if someone said a creepypasta narrator was a child groomer.  My first thought would be CreepsMcPasta.  It seems like his content is geared towards children. Most of his stuff was FNAF and Slenderman fanfics.  His voice sounds like he's reading to children.  

As far as CreepypastaJr, I always saw him as CMP's less successful rip-off.  Honestly I don't that much about them and haven't paid attention to them in years but as a listener of spooky narrations to get to sleep, I needed to see the thread.  Kumori comes across like the type of crazy bitch that would fabricate grooming allegations for clout and because she's a fucking nut. I guess there isn't enough info out there yet.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Nov 11, 2021)

Gods Dammit man
Oh well. I've got plenty of other narrators I can listen to. But gods damn.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Nov 11, 2021)

We should've picked up on the sign he was a child predator.  That sign being he's a youtuber.


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 11, 2021)

Is everyone a fucking groomer nowadays? Is it the new trend?


----------



## German_DYNAMO (Nov 11, 2021)

Eh. Unless something actually comes of this again, I'll hold off on judgement...again. The court of social media is about as helpful as a third nipple when it comes to "grooming" allegations. Even the term "groomer" has little to no meaning to me anymore. The only thing that really matters is if nudes were exchanged.



Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar said:


> Looks like there's more definitive proof or at least a serious analysis of things.



I know that one of the people beating this drum all over again is Slimebeast. Pastel Belle being connected to this already made me doubt 90% of it. Unless they can get something of substance out of this and get MCP and whoever else they seem to hate in actual trouble, it's all theatre.

...Also Slimebeast is a fucking riot lmao. I expected better insults from a writer.


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Nov 11, 2021)

German_DYNAMO said:


> Eh. If nothing actually comes of this again, I'll hold off on judgement...again. The court of social media is about as helpful as a third nipple when it comes to "grooming" allegations. Even the term "groomer" has little to no meaning to me anymore. The only thing that really matters is if nudes were exchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, good old Slimebeast.  You can always count on him and JC the Hyena to throw an absolute bitch fit when their "perfect" works are even given the side eye.
"HOW DARE YOU NOT FIND MY MICKEY MOUSE COSTUME TULPA SCARY!"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I saw this and kept thinking "please don't be King Spook or Dr. Creepen".  Even though you think it's a hit job, which from the looks of things is pretty likely, if someone said a creepypasta narrator was a child groomer.  My first thought would be CreepsMcPasta.  It seems like his content is geared towards children. Most of his stuff was FNAF and Slenderman fanfics.  His voice sounds like he's reading to children.
> 
> As far as CreepypastaJr, I always saw him as CMP's less successful rip-off.  Honestly I don't that much about them and haven't paid attention to them in years but as a listener of spooky narrations to get to sleep, I needed to see the thread.  Kumori comes across like the type of crazy bitch that would fabricate grooming allegations for clout and because she's a fucking nut. I guess there isn't enough info out there yet.


Dr Creepen is a wholesome dude with actual kids and KingSpook is just a very weird fedora tipper.


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Nov 12, 2021)

While there are many claims and vids about the subject, i like to think people are innocent until proven guilty. All that aside, there is something that I think we need to find out. It seems as though the most widely viewed thing recently about the subject matter was the above posted thatcreepyreading video, this makes me wonder why he decided to make the video now, a year after the brief controversy that was this whole situation. While i am a fan og thatcreepyreadings content, i do find it strange that he waited thiz long to make the video. This could mean one of the following: 1) mayhaps there is new info about the subject, 2) CMP really did do thise things and he's doing them again, or 3) the video was made for the sole purpose to get as many clicks as possible. What are your thoughts lads?


----------



## Cat_Piss_and_Vinegar (Nov 12, 2021)

themotherflippin480 said:


> While there are many claims and vids about the subject, i like to think people are innocent until proven guilty. All that aside, there is something that I think we need to find out. It seems as though the most widely viewed thing recently about the subject matter was the above posted thatcreepyreading video, this makes me wonder why he decided to make the video now, a year after the brief controversy that was this whole situation. While i am a fan og thatcreepyreadings content, i do find it strange that he waited thiz long to make the video. This could mean one of the following: 1) mayhaps there is new info about the subject, 2) CMP really did do thise things and he's doing them again, or 3) the video was made for the sole purpose to get as many clicks as possible. What are your thoughts lads?


Since he's in the same social circles, I'm pretty sure the video coming out at this time is just because he's been taking the time to compile and fact check data.  He mentions several times he had tech friends check into claims made regarding online accounts and possibility of hacking.  Probably also was speaking with involved parties and their involved parties.

That is, at least, what I gathered from the structure of the video.  It appeared to me at least, that TCR put a lot of time into following every bit of information before comparing it to what he knew about CMP personally and comparing it to peer experiences and other reports.  It also appears that he went digging through archives to find his proof and because the allegations go back to 2012-2013, that's a lot of data, uploads, and messages to sift through.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Nov 22, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Another thing I used to enjoy just got irredeemably tainted.


I prefer Dark Somnium
he puts more emotion in his creepy narrations
and also invites other ppl to do collab with him

AND his own developed music is great


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 22, 2021)

Disastrously Dumb said:


> I prefer Dark Somnium
> he puts more emotion in his creepy narrations
> and also invites other ppl to do collab with him
> 
> AND his own developed music is great


It's been a while since I listened to creepypasta, but I may go check him out, thanks.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Nov 22, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> It's been a while since I listened to creepypasta, but I may go check him out, thanks.








here you go


----------



## TheBest (Nov 22, 2021)

This isn’t a new thing, back in 2011-2012 there were several mods in the creepypasta wikia page that we’re groomers. The whole creepypasta culture attracts kids and of course there’s manipulative fucks who try to get in on that


----------



## Temporarybeing (Dec 2, 2021)

Sorry to necro a somewhat  old thread but I found Kuromi (slimebeast left her easy to dox her name in the video which is hilarious for someone who "wants to help the victim " so if you're out there thank you Christopher Howard Wolf for giving us this )



Spoiler: Kuromi's Doxx 



https://www.linkedin.com/in/amberly-marval-a13b05188?trk=org-employees



			https://voterrecords.com/voter/71262287/amberly-marval
		





Didn't she say though she was in the Loony bin in 2015 though the same time her LinkedIn says she was in high school ?

Whole thing is weird to me.

Edit: I also have a nutty theory regarding why slimebeast cares besides his obvious war with creepypasta narrators (since to be honest he really doesn't seem to be the most believe wahmen  type with his Twitter allegations of sexism). Considering Kuromi looks like the kind of women he is attracted to (if his deviantart is to be believed) is it possible she may have a thing going on with him or he believes she will?

Edit 2 Electric Boogaloo: Sorry for the sperging after my first edit but I forgot the biggest thing that should give people pause . The tumblr page








						Untitled
					






					kurochanfox-blog.tumblr.com
				



Seems legit right i mean the copyright date says 2012 even if it's blank and has 0 content .
But here's the thing those are manually input by the user
https://smallbusiness.chron.com/copyright-tumblr-posts-29437.html
It' gets even worse with the supposed Creepsmcpasta blog








						Untitled
					






					creepsmcpasta.tumblr.com
				



Hmmm weird no content just a blank space where a copyright date was going to be .

so this big "evidence" is looking highly suspicious to me


Spoiler: Slimebeast's deviantart and favorites gallery some are tame nsfw












						Motorhed - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
					

Check out Motorhed's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com
				




https://www.deviantart.com/motorhed/favourites



Edit 3: Jacob Calvert lives in ..Kansas? 

He did come up as a name but in Kansas...I thought Britsh boy lived in the land of horror that is the UK and that's why Kuromi's dad couldn't prosecute him?  



Spoiler: Location doxx possible for Jacob Calvert












						jacobmonkey@hotmail.com | Jacob Lamorena Calvert | PEEPLOOKUP
					

jacobmonkey@hotmail.com is owned by Jacob Lamorena Calvert. See detailed personal information such as photos, relationship status, addresses and more for jacobmonkey@hotmail.com




					www.peeplookup.com
				







Final note I'm sorry for the length of this sperging but this info is very odd to me and makes me have more questions than answers.


----------



## tswkelbris (Dec 2, 2021)

and now (APPARENTLY) CreepsMcPasta (or a fan of his) is trying to get Slimebeast's channel terminated by reporting any videos "containing concrete proof" and is uploading the videos to another platform.








						CreepsMcPasta (stan?) Attempting to Terminate This Channel
					

Link: https://www.freespeechtube.org/user/CMPArchive… Check out my site at http://slimebeast.com !└ Discord Channel: https://discord.gg/e2nauf8└ Shirts: http...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 2, 2021)

It's me, obscure autist Slimebeast. Hooray.

I wanted to point out that the "Temporarybeing" dude is the one reporting the videos. He's a multi-named sockpuppet who is making the rounds posting anywhere he can that I'm "doxxing" the victim, despite the fact she sent me the screen recordings to post and I double-checked with her that she wanted them up.

(How else does this guy think I got video recordings of her phone?)

Additionally, he thinks speaking about the email address attached to CreepsMcPasta's official blog for his channel is "doxxing" as well.

The videos are being falsely reported for "doxxing" on every vid that shows an email in any way, and this is the singular dude who keeps touting this narrative.

The dude ignores everything and keeps running with the lie. He's been doing this on YouTube comments, Reddit, and so on. No matter how many times he's corrected, he ignores it and pushes forward with the narrative.

The funniest part is that this sockpuppet only appeared after there was an application to take over CreepsMcPasta's subreddit -- this sockpuppet knew about the application. The only person informed of a subreddit takeover is the owner/mod, *and that was CreepsMcPasta*. No other moderators exist.

Only Creeps was notified of the application, but the sockpuppet immediately knew about it. Draw your own conclusions.

Anyway, I could go on but I've been trying to let you guys do your thing here in peace despite how many people link me to this thread. This sockpuppet (who is, honestly, CreepsMcPasta or a friend he told about the subeddit takeover) is just too much of an idiot to not jump on.

By the way, which of my DeviantArt favorites looks like Kumori again? https://www.deviantart.com/motorhed/favourites The moment you look into anything CMP or one of his fans claims, you see it's random-ass gibberish.

I won't touch the rest of this dude's BS because it should be readily obvious what he's doing. Looking into anything he says to any degree, like how Tumblr footers change dependent on theme, outs him for grasping at straws. I'll go back to not interfering in the KiwiFarms ecosystem, now, unless directly asked something. (But I'd prefer DMs.)


----------



## Temporarybeing (Dec 2, 2021)

tswkelbris said:


> and now (APPARENTLY) CreepsMcPasta (or a fan of his) is trying to get Slimebeast's channel terminated by reporting any videos "containing concrete proof" and is uploading the videos to another platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of weird this happens right now only when people (like me and a few other spergs I've seen)  are questioning the story though and not when they first were posted or closer to the TCR video .

It's almost like it's a ploy or something lol

Quick edit: I would check the videos to see if  Kuromi's dox is still In them or if they're censored in the re-upload


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 2, 2021)

Temporarybeing said:


> Kind of weird this happens right now only when people (like me and a few other spergs I've seen)  are questioning the story though [...]



Oh my fucking God the obviousness.

*Maybe it'll sink in if I tell you for the 5th time, it's not doxxing to post information with the person's permission.* One more time can't hurt.

You, on the other hand, posted "Kumori's Doxx" (your own wording) on a forum that prohibits it very clearly on signup.


----------



## Temporarybeing (Dec 2, 2021)

Slimebeast said:


> It's me, obscure autist Slimebeast. Hooray.
> 
> I wanted to point out that the "Temporarybeing" dude is the one reporting the videos. He's a multi-named sockpuppet who is making the rounds posting anywhere he can that I'm "doxxing" the victim, despite the fact she sent me the screen recordings to post and I double-checked with her that she wanted them up.
> 
> ...


The hole you dig is very large and very stupid my friend you need better impulse control

Had no clue there was an application till now as I don't use reddit (it's cringe ) and never brought that up.

I also have not commented on a youtube video since 2018 on my old Gmail (don't use Gmail anymore I use protonmail) I also wouldn't report your videos because I'm a debunker and like my evidence (like her name which you basically handed on a silver platter) without your videos I couldn't have found this information

You doxxed  her first and last name which is  Amberly  Marval (Didn't mention the email ) which is fascinating you didn't read that part (and how I managed to dig her up pretty quick you're pretty helpful if not sloppy )

As for the women you like I just find it odd you tend to enjoy thinner colored hair younger emo girls like Amberly and Pastel Belle and you're currently "defending " them . It could mean nothing or it could be a reach.

If you were smart you'd have learned to reign in your impulses before typing its very revealing. 

Also show us proof that you cant alter the copyright date on tumblr because guess what the internet seems to disagree. Also why no title or posts or followers or even a named attached to the copyright footer just untitled?

Also sorry about the double posting kiwis I just noticed our special guest



Slimebeast said:


> Oh my fucking God the obviousness.
> 
> *Maybe it'll sink in if I tell you for the 5th time, it's not doxxing to post information with the person's permission.* One more time can't hurt.
> 
> You, on the other hand, posted "Kumori's Doxx" (your own wording) on a forum that prohibits it very clearly on signup.


So did Amberly really give you permission to post her full searchable name despite wanting privacy enough in her interview with Belle to wear a mask indoors ? Also very cute  with the you didn't follow the  tos thing on a site...known for having doxxs.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Dec 3, 2021)

Slimebeast said:


> It's me, obscure autist Slimebeast. Hooray.
> 
> I wanted to point out that the "Temporarybeing" dude is the one reporting the videos. He's a multi-named sockpuppet who is making the rounds posting anywhere he can that I'm "doxxing" the victim, despite the fact she sent me the screen recordings to post and I double-checked with her that she wanted them up.
> 
> ...


KF generally welcomes people who have the balls to show up here and speak to us directly, as long as they don't sperg too hard.

I have one question. You may or may not know the answer, you may or may not want to answer. Kuromi mentioned that the FBI was involved in the investigation, and she was pursuing legal action against CMP. Whatever happened with that?


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 3, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I have one question. You may or may not know the answer, you may or may not want to answer. Kuromi mentioned that the FBI was involved in the investigation, and she was pursuing legal action against CMP. Whatever happened with that?



Keeping in mind I'm sure I haven't seen everything these people have said in their lives, and maybe I missed something -

Kumori was interviewed by a drama YouTuber named Pastel Belle. Belle had done previous videos about grooming, which apparently included talking to someone with the FBI. Who, exactly? No idea. Could've been someone answering phones in a local office. Never specified.

So, Belle mentioned that she had forwarded Kumori's information to someone with the FBI that she had previously spoken to. Again, who knows what level or what position.

As far as pursuing legal action, I don't believe anyone said that it's being done. I think it was mentioned that it was difficult to do given the geological difference. IE: It's hard to go after someone in another country, so much so in fact that Police will tell you directly that nothing can be done, presumably unless it's something huge. (Speaking from experience, website ransomed by Russian hacker long ago, stupidly called Police thinking I needed to do due diligence, you can figure out the result.)

This has been routinely changed to "Pastel Belle claims to work with the FBI" and various other things that undermine the whole thing and make people trying to uncover what happened sound insane. "It's difficult to sue" becomes "they said they were suing, but never did???"

Anything will be done to obfuscate the central issue, as seen with the sockpuppet above.


----------



## Temporarybeing (Dec 3, 2021)

So more developments (also once again Christopher I'm not a sockpuppet and you're the last person who should be accusing of that since I saw the nyx thread on twitter )
Any way I managed to get my hands on the mother of all doxxs Jacob Lamorena Calvert himself and it brings up more question than answers



Spoiler: Mother of all doxxs












						Jacobmonkey@hotmail.com | 1 Person Found | SPYTOX
					

1 person found with e-mail Jacobmonkey@hotmail.com. See name, address, e-mail and phone number associated with Jacobmonkey@hotmail.com.




					www.spytox.com
				




https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...keley-St_Wichita_KS_67216_M73065-21400#photo1 (was sold in 2006 and no record of them suddenly moving to the UK)









						1001 E Macarthur Rd, Wichita, KS, 67216 | realtor.com®
					

Check out this property for rent at 1001 E Macarthur Rd, Wichita, KS, 67216. Learn more about this rental property with a complete property overview, including floor plan, pricing information, and home photos.




					www.realtor.com
				




https://www.whitepages.com/name/Jacob-L-Calvert/Wichita-KS/PR35wwVG1P9 (phone number and matching address also he's old )



So this does prove Amberly was most likely groomed since old creepy man in kansas (a pedo state of course) so I'm deeply sorry for getting her dox out here but the question is how should she proceed in getting justice since a look through the sex offended registry in Witchita didn't show him its mostly up to slimebeast if he wants to since he's directly involved in helping the victim. Also Jacob Lamorena Calvert's house looks like a pedo Crack house ew


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 3, 2021)

Temporarybeing said:


> Any way I managed to get my hands on the mother of all doxxs Jacob Lamorena Calvert himself and it brings up more question than answers


Except it doesn't. The email address was used to register CreepsMcPasta's official Tumblr account, 100% proving it's his regardless of some random shitty website confusing everyone with the same name. You're citing a largely automated process that gathers information en masse by trying to match up names, addresses, and contact info in a manner that's just "good enough" to sell.

You know my name so well (and love using it because you think it scares me - idiot) so you may find it interesting that, for some reason, my middle initial is listed as "C" on a few lookup sites. Why? No idea. The info is "good enough" for them.

No other gibberish you're spewing matters or makes any sort of difference. The email was used by CMP to register his official Tumblr blog, which is linked in his videos. It's his and you can't do anything about it.

Also, there's no sockpuppetry involved with Nyx, on Twitter or elsewhere. It's patently obvious at this point that you're saying random things that you think sound damning enough to undermine the issue -- and again, you have no reason to do this in the face of simple and clear evidence you're wrong, unless you're CMP or a lunatic super-fan.

Randomly saying "it's funny you have a problem with behavior X, because I saw on website Y that YOU did the same thing to person Z!" isn't a compelling argument.

Also, keep posting self-proclaimed "Doxx" info and using my real name (which is on my website and a ton of other places I put it - again, idiot) while claiming you're trying to fight doxxing, here. Really makes you come across as balanced.

I don't usually "speak for everyone", but it's clear you're convincing exactly zero people here. The shit you're saying is just too desperate and empty.



> So did Amberly really give you permission to post her full searchable name despite wanting privacy enough in her interview with Belle to wear a mask indoors ? Also very cute with the you didn't follow the tos thing on a site...known for having doxxs.


What part of "sent me screen recordings to post" do you not understand?

From KiwiFarms ToS:


> Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.


Your entire thing is that you have a problem with me supposedly posting her private/confidential information, yet you're deep-diving that shit and throwing it up here. (Which, of course, just mainly proves you're dishonest about your intentions.)



> I also have not commented on a youtube video since 2018 on my old Gmail (don't use Gmail anymore I use protonmail) I also wouldn't report your videos because I'm a debunker


You aren't, though, and you're the same dumbass traveling across websites posting this exact same gibberish, the only person this involved, so yeah - it's you, man.

Exactly one person is posting the same threads over and over, and it's all about "doxxing" Kumori - the same reason the vids were reported. Give it up.



> and like my evidence (like her name which you basically handed on a silver platter) without your videos I couldn't have found this information


Her email was already in the original interview video, and the screen recordings were - for the hundredth time - posted with her permission, double-checked. No being capable of breathing is as stupid as you're pretending to be.



> You doxxed her first and last name


How. Do. You. Think. I. Got. A. Screen. Recording. Of. Her. Phone.
She. Sent. It. To. Me. And. Wanted. It. Posted.



> As for the women you like I just find it odd you tend to enjoy thinner colored hair younger emo girls


You just wrote: "you don't like fat, old women" and then added on what every drawing on DeviantArt is - emo girls with colored hair... by the way, Kumori is blonde and Belle is a red head IIRC - what colored hair? Jesus Christ, even if this was you just trolling me, and me being a oblivious cow, it just... still makes no sense as a joke.

I didn't favorite obese elderly women, and my DeviantArt favorites are on DeviantArt. Excellent sleuthing.

I guess the 90% of favorites being male monsters means I really love creature cock as well.



> Also show us proof that you cant alter the copyright date on tumblr because guess what the internet seems to disagree.


Learn to look at source code, "Detective".
The HTML layout from KuroChanFox-Blog has this HTML code for the footer:


> <footer id="footer">                     <section class="copyright">&copy; 2012–2021 Untitled</section>              </footer>


Now, I know you still have no idea what this means, so let me explain, briefly and in a way you can hopefully wrap your head around.

The HTML code shows this is a specific "section" of the layout/theme, with its own CSS class. That means this isn't simply text typed into a custom field by the user while editing the theme. Additionally, you can likely find the same shit in any default-theme Tumblr blog. Get it?

No? Yeah, you don't.



> Also why no title or posts or followers or even a named attached to the copyright footer just untitled?


Because the blog was deleted when a 12 year old's parents found out she was having adult conversations with a 21 year old, as was already stated a thousand times.

You really haven't watched, listened to, or read about any of this shit, yet you still believe you can swoop in and undermine it all... you're a psycho.



> Also sorry about the double posting kiwis I just noticed our special guest


Don't try to rope them in with you by using that "our" shit. We're both new here.

For anyone who's still lost, I'd suggest watching this vid (not by me) which explains exactly what level of public pedo behavior this sock is protecting:









						CreepsMcPasta: One Year Later
					

#CreepyLeaks #CreepsMcPasta #Grooming #Groomer #Creepypasta #MrCreepyPasta #CreepyPastaJrIt's been over a year since Pastel Belle uploaded her interview with...




					www.youtube.com
				




Creeps is legit on-audio talking about having two 16 year olds and a 14 year old write and perform erotic fiction for him, in which they themselves are the ones having sex, and that's just one smoking gun out of a firing line. Not sure how or why people like this sock think this is a good hill to die on.

Skip to 1:25:44 if you want to hear the exact spot I'm referring to, out of the MASSIVE amount of evidence of him lying and behaving like a pedophile. I'm aware that not everyone considers 16 or 14 to be too young (ha ha you're gross) but it's important as fuck because it's the same exact time he was alleged to be sexting the 12 year old.

The vid is nearly two hours long because _there's just that much evidence_ -- and more has been found since it was uploaded.


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Dec 6, 2021)

@Slimebeast @Temporarybeing Just so I have a better idea what is going on between you two, I have a couple of questions that I would like to have you two answer for me and the other homes in this here thread. 
(Disclaimer: I don't have any bias towards or against MCP as I haven't really read or listened to any creepypasta since 2014. I just want to find out what is going on from both points of view.) Also, remember that the kiwifarms is not your personal army, so refrain from thinking of us as such. I bring this up because judging by the way you guys have been typing, it looks like you guys are trying to get farm members to go after the other person.

1. I have noticed that it says both of your guy's accounts were made on the same day. I find this somewhat suspicious because it seems uncommon for 2 people to create kiwifarms accounts just to argue with each other. At the very least, it seems as though one of you knew ahead of time that the other was going to post on the farms. 

2. Slimebeast, do you have proof that Temporary being is the one who has struck your videos?

3. Temporarybeing, as the one to take the first shots in this thread, I would like to know what motivated you to take those shots


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 6, 2021)

themotherflippin480 said:


> Also, remember that the kiwifarms is not your personal army, so refrain from thinking of us as such. I bring this up because judging by the way you guys have been typing, it looks like you guys are trying to get farm members to go after the other person.


I don't believe I've done this at all.

As he is anonymous (despite the likelihood of him being a specific person) I've just responded to his claims and then posted a link describing the allegations the puppet is working to undermine. I'm not sure how I can incite people to "go after" an anonymous person.



themotherflippin480 said:


> 1. I have noticed that it says both of your guy's accounts were made on the same day. I find this somewhat suspicious because it seems uncommon for 2 people to create kiwifarms accounts just to argue with each other. At the very least, it seems as though one of you knew ahead of time that the other was going to post on the farms.


I find it hard to believe it's _that _uncommon for someone to join just to post something, and then for the person they're talking about to join in order to respond. Also, if there's a question related to this I'd be happy to answer it.



themotherflippin480 said:


> 2. Slimebeast, do you have proof that Temporary being is the one who has struck your videos?


If you consider "proof" to definitely prove the accusation, then no, of course. However, there's "evidence" of it. Namely the fact that he's saying all the same things as a singular person who posted it on Reddit, a singular person who posted it on YouTube, and so on.

Literally one person per site claims I "doxxed" someone who sent me their screen recording to post up, and this is the one person on KiwiFarms doing it. All of these accounts across platforms behave in the same way, trying to pull the "internet detective" thing and finding "smoking gun" proof - but in a very poor and sloppy manner that reveals nothing but random grasps at straws.

Now, couple that with the fact the videos were reported for "doxxing" - including the claim that I doxxed the alleged victim, the exact same thing this dude is saying.

Further, the reports started immediately after the sockpuppet (this guy, tbh) was proven wrong on Reddit and deleted his account.

Does it prove the claim? No. Is it evidence leading to that possible outcome? Hell yeah. It looks a Hell of a lot like one person (Creeps or a friend or a stan) trying to find the one platform where people will agree with him.

(To be clear, the reason I suspect CreepsMcPasta himself might be the sockpuppet is because only he would be notified that his subreddit was about to be claimed by someone else - only the owner/sole mod was notified - yet the sockpuppet somehow knew that right away on other sites.)


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Dec 6, 2021)

Slimebeast said:


> I don't believe I've done this at all.
> 
> As he is anonymous (despite the likelihood of him being a specific person) I've just responded to his claims and then posted a link describing the allegations the puppet is working to undermine. I'm not sure how I can incite people to "go after" an anonymous person.


Fair enough


Slimebeast said:


> I find it hard to believe it's _that _uncommon for someone to join just to post something, and then for the person they're talking about to join in order to respond. Also, if there's a question related to this I'd be happy to answer it.
> 
> 
> If you consider "proof" to definitely prove the accusation, then no, of course. However, there's "evidence" of it. Namely the fact that he's saying all the same things as a singular person who posted it on Reddit, a singular person who posted it on YouTube, and so on.
> ...


You do have a valid point. When you say that he was proven wrong on reddit, do you mean that his claim that you were doxxing was proven wrong, or tgat something else he said was proven wrong


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 6, 2021)

themotherflippin480 said:


> You do have a valid point. When you say that he was proven wrong on reddit, do you mean that his claim that you were doxxing was proven wrong, or tgat something else he said was proven wrong


He tried to claim that the alleged victim's email address was actually created in 2019 (which would mean the 2012 emails were faked) -- however, what he actually found was a site that tells you when someone's email address was first _seen_ publicly on the internet. Even then, it's probably flawed.

So, I told him that he could put the email address into Tumblr and see that the associated blog registered with that email address was created in 2012.

He then tried saying that no such blog existed, and posted screen caps.

I notified him that he was putting the email address in the wrong field.

He continued to say the blog didn't exist, and posted more screen caps.

I notified him that he had typed the email address incorrectly.

After that, he presumably looked it up the correct way and saw the blog along with its date, because he deleted his account. Now, as you can see in the above discussion, he's shifted to "well anyone can type in a fake copyright date", which again was disputed via viewing the page source.

Man, this is exhausting.


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Dec 10, 2021)

Slimebeast said:


> He tried to claim that the alleged victim's email address was actually created in 2019 (which would mean the 2012 emails were faked) -- however, what he actually found was a site that tells you when someone's email address was first _seen_ publicly on the internet. Even then, it's probably flawed.
> 
> So, I told him that he could put the email address into Tumblr and see that the associated blog registered with that email address was created in 2012.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to have screenshots of the convo by any chance?


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Dec 10, 2021)

Man the creepypasta community has gotten weird.


----------



## German_DYNAMO (Dec 12, 2021)

God, I come back after like a month and coincidentally the two sperg-meisters I was observing on Reddit ended up joining in on this thread. Of course, they don't waste any time and bring that fight here. Jesus just take me now.



KylesDickIsOut said:


> Man the creepypasta community has gotten weird.


Honestly, that's why I don't really care much for anything without actual legal repercussions behind it. I just listen to narrations. The community has become a mix of...

*- ...actual* predators who were exposed for going after minors and/or soliciting/sharing heinous shit with them
- people who did stupid crap up to a certain age and tried to move on from that
- toxic, sanctimonious blowhards who think they're the _GoodGuys™ _(despite their publicly available history of assholery)
- drama hounds
- clout chasers
- decent enough blokes here and there

Some people _live _on the internet and it shows. In fact, some people are so obsessed with becoming a hero on the internet that it's almost plausible they'd try to generate more drama just to retain some form of relevance online.

Makes ya ponder.


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 13, 2021)

themotherflippin480 said:


> Would you happen to have screenshots of the convo by any chance?


You can check out the "recent" posts by a deleted account here and check out the comment threads: https://www.reddit.com/r/creepsmcpasta



German_DYNAMO said:


> Jesus just take me now.


I mean, I wouldn't complain. Dunno about anyone else.



German_DYNAMO said:


> The community has become a mix of...
> 
> *- ...actual* predators who were exposed for going after minors and/or soliciting/sharing heinous shit with them
> - people who did stupid crap up to a certain age and tried to move on from that


I hope you're not splitting pedophiles in their 20s who prey on pre-teens from "actual predators", here. You aren't, right? I must be misinterpreting your stance on pedophilia.



German_DYNAMO said:


> - toxic, sanctimonious blowhards who think they're the _GoodGuys™ _(despite their publicly available history of assholery)
> - drama hounds
> - clout chasers


Mention some examples to back up your claim? I'm admittedly not as tuned into the "community" as you apparently are. I only surface when some real nutty shit happens.



German_DYNAMO said:


> Some people _live _on the internet and it shows. In fact, some people are so obsessed with becoming a hero on the internet that it's almost plausible they'd try to generate more drama just to retain some form of relevance online.


Mention some examples to back up your claim? Again, I'm just not as invested in the internet horror community as you seem to be.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 13, 2021)

I knew my bro ScareTheater could never be a pedo


----------



## German_DYNAMO (Dec 13, 2021)

Slimebeast said:


> I mean, I wouldn't complain. Dunno about anyone else.


Dunno about anyone else either. People don't actually hate me online despite my meager presence. Can't really say the same about you.


Slimebeast said:


> I hope you're not splitting pedophiles in their 20s who prey on pre-teens from "actual predators", here. You aren't, right? I must be misinterpreting your stance on pedophilia.


I'm splitting convicted criminals from those who only have allegations to their name. What, does the concept of innocent until *PROVEN *guilty not exist in that thick skull of yours?  My stance on pedophilia has been  pretty much the same for all the years since I learned of the term. It's a crime that can be convicted through actual law with the provision of sufficient evidence.

Shared explicit imagery with a minor? Pedophilia.
Attempted to meet up with a minor for sexual contact? Pedophilia.
Made sexual contact with a minor? Pedophilia.
Sexualizing a minor who actually exists/existed irl? Pedophilia.

Far as I'm aware, that carries both a possible jail sentence *and *addition into a specific registry. That shit clings to a criminal forever.

Oh but wait...you're one of those..."court of public opinion and social media" types. _So _sorry.



Slimebeast said:


> Mention some examples to back up your claim?





Slimebeast said:


> Mention some examples to back up your claim?


The fact that you're even asking for examples of the sort of people I mentioned, _in this day and age_, *after *the drama bullshit and false accusations that have plagued YouTube and the internet in general since well before the pandemic hit, is mind-boggling.

The kind of people I've described aren't exclusive to the horror community. People like you and Pastel Brainlet exist all over the internet and you being facetious isn't going to change that. You act as if we didn't just have a slew of false accusations that were overhyped or disproportionally magnified over the last year or so. I know for a fact that you're not *that* ignorant. All of that is _why_ I chose to wait for more concrete evidence that would _actually be enough to put a potential criminal away_.

Oh but what was your response to that? What did critically-acclaimed, world-famous creepypasta author *Slimebeast *have to say that would show such a godless, dimwitted heathen the folly of his ways?



Spoiler










_Oh boy! You sure changed my mind! _



Slimebeast said:


> I'm admittedly not as tuned into the "community" as you apparently are. I only surface when some real nutty shit happens.





Slimebeast said:


> Again, I'm just not as invested in the internet horror community as you seem to be.





Spoiler















_...Suuuure. _


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 13, 2021)

German_DYNAMO said:


> Dunno about anyone else either. People don't actually hate me online despite my meager presence. Can't really say the same about you.


Okay. That doesn't make me care more.



German_DYNAMO said:


> What, does the concept of innocent until *PROVEN *guilty not exist in that thick skull of yours?


You said "actual predators" and then followed with "people who did stupid crap". You did not say people with proven vs. unproven allegations.

Both of your examples were people who _did_ the action. In this case, child grooming.

You're attempting to change it, now. Own up to the fact you just attempted to give pedophiles a pass if they "moved on" and separated them from "real predators".



German_DYNAMO said:


> Oh but wait...you're one of those..."court of public opinion and social media" types. _So _sorry.


I'm actually one of those "Hey, this guy lied a lot and flirted with kids on audio recordings" types. Not exactly the boogeyman that fits your narrative mold, here. I know it's far easier for you to coast on a complete lack of a point if you start out with that cookie-cutter argument, but no.



German_DYNAMO said:


> The fact that you're even asking for examples of the sort of people I mentioned, _in this day and age_, *after *the drama bullshit and false accusations that have plagued YouTube and the internet in general since well before the pandemic hit, is mind-boggling.


You won't list people you know in the "narration" community because you can't think of more than a handful of bad actors, and you can't think of _anyone _you'd call a Good Guy™_, _drama hound, or clout chaser, other than me. (Keeping in mind, you'd only call me that because you have no idea what you're talking about.)

What's mind-boggling is that you said that all willy-nilly with nothing to back it up.

You said the narration community is made up of groomers, good guys, clout chasers, drama hounds, etc. Feel free to put an iota of elbow grease behind that claim at any point. I can start you off by naming all the known or suspected groomers if you want - but that will only get you to like five out of the hundreds of narration channels.



German_DYNAMO said:


> The kind of people I've described aren't exclusive to the horror community.


Ah, widening the scope.



German_DYNAMO said:


> People like you and Pastel Brainlet exist all over the internet and you being facetious isn't going to change that.


Holy shit, people you disagree with... exist?!

Aaaaand we're right back to the fact you hate Pastel Belle, despite the fact she was only involved by interviewing the alleged victim. Gotta make it about this one random person, right?



German_DYNAMO said:


> You act as if we didn't just have a slew of false accusations that were overhyped or disproportionally magnified over the last year or so.


Again, you're moving away from your original claim - about the narration community. I'd ask you to mention the false accusations there, but -- I guess you're backing away from that claim?



German_DYNAMO said:


> Oh but what was your response to that? What did critically-acclaimed, world-famous creepypasta author *Slimebeast *have to say that would show such a godless, dimwitted heathen the folly of his ways?


It's always weird when someone says this and shows it's what _they_ resent as opposed to what I seriously say or think. I'd say "rent free" but the cost is listening to you.



German_DYNAMO said:


> _Oh boy! You sure changed my mind! _


Why do you presume people care what you think? It's fine to just ridicule you, you know.



German_DYNAMO said:


> _...Suuuure. _


You screen capped *three years of videos*, involving *only three events*, and that's all you came up with?

Maybe this is my fault for not being clear enough - Posting videos about fan grooming doesn't equal being huge into the "drama scene". It equals signal boosting grooming accusations - whether you agree with the accusations or not. I don't give a shit about how someone speaks, what words they use, if they are rude to people, etc. However, you have shown that you're invested to that level, to the point you have screen caps of me insulting people in YouTube comments.

Alleged groomer > People talking about alleged groomer > People talking about people talking

You're the ass-end of the centipede, there. So, again, you're far more invested in "community drama" than I am.

Further, in those caps, you included non-drama videos, such as the Corpse Husband one - which is a recommendation list of content creators I like. I mean, I don't expect you to look into what you're saying at this point, but I guess I should at least notify you that you fucked up.

I don't know if I'm pushing the limits by posting all this here, fuck I may be crossing over into cowdom without realizing it, but holy shit are you functionally brain dead.


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 14, 2021)

@Slimebeast @German_DYNAMO Neither of you have anything to add and and your slapfight is beyond autistic. Take it to Reddit.

@German_DYNAMO a twenty year old who's dating twelve year olds isn't 'doing stupid shit because they're young', they're grooming children because they're a paedophile. Get that through your thick head. This particular bit isn't up for debate.


----------



## German_DYNAMO (Dec 14, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> @Slimebeast @German_DYNAMO Neither of you have anything to add and and your slapfight is beyond autistic. Take it to Reddit.
> 
> @German_DYNAMO a twenty year old who's dating twelve year olds isn't 'doing stupid shit because they're young', they're grooming children because they're a paedophile. Get that through your thick head. This particular bit isn't up for debate.


There's nothing to add since Slimebeast is having a blast trying to gotcha a supposed CPM sockpuppet in Reddit and nothing new nor concrete is actually going to come of it. Bet if CPM was sharing explicit shit with his alleged victim, we'd have something. I'm entirely willing to condemn his actions then, _but only then_.

Nobody is debating the concept of pedophilia either. I outlined exactly what someone would get in trouble for and my stance on it since someone couldn't read.

You don't get to tell me what to do when the whole thread is made of speculation, confirmation bias and opinions that don't add anything either.

If any of you actually had anything to add that'd lead to _something more_, you wouldn't be here. So I'm staying.


----------



## BicketyBuckBumble (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey dudes, I wanted to let things happen naturally here but there’s a lot of information about this situation that you need to know. I made the 2 hour video that was linked here earlier and while going through CreepsMcPasta’s, MCP’s, and other’s social media accounts, I found a lot of weird behavior from these guys towards young girls. A lot of what I am posting here occurred in 2012 (around the timeframe when Kumori was allegedly groomed) but there’s also stuff from 2013 and onwards. Apologies for how lengthy this post is but there's a lot of ground to cover.

*Ties to Other Narrators in "The Street"*
If you recall, "The Street" was Creeps' multi part Halloween collab from 2012 that featured dedications to Kumori in two of it's parts. In his response, Creeps claimed to not have memory of some of the narrators that appeared in "The Street", claiming that a majority of them were people he only spoke to for voice lines. However, when looking at his online footprints, it becomes apparent that he was talking to these other in a larger capacity. For example, one of these narrators, ParanormalMango, did several videos of herself playing video games with Creeps, MrCreepypasta, and MissShadowLovely (Jr's girlfriend), but also regularly interacted with these narrators on Tumblr, even making posts about some of their Skype discussions. Creeps even met Mango in real life, at a narrator meetup in July 2013. 

Here's one of the videos of Mango playing videogames with Creeps, MCP, and ShadowLovely
- https://youtu.be/z4TnkN5QJJE

I have a document where I go more in depth into Creeps' ties with all the narrators in "The Street" but the three narrators who had the most significant ties to Creeps, were TheDarkmander, Zombie Doll, and Scarecrow1719.

*TheDarkmander*
TheDarkmander was a narrator who had numerous interactions with Creeps between 2012 and 2013. In addition to Creeps' commenting on some her videos, they also had several Skype conversations together (based on Tumblr posts from people within their circle), appeared together in a 40 minute Q&A (recorded from Skype), and even met each other in real life at least twice. TheDarkmander. She was also 14 years old in 2012. This can be confirmed because she states as such in a Q&A featuring Creeps and herself, “Would you like tea with that”.

"Would you like tea with that" Q&A
- https://youtu.be/NxldRR-eQHo (The timestamp is 19:54).

TheDarkmander also has a Q&A on her channel featuring MrCreepypasta, “Question and Answer, feat. MrCreepyPasta, TheMsZombieDoll and ParanormalMango”.  Creeps’ and MCP’s behavior towards her was deeply inappropriate. For example, Creeps and his friends would get her to write erotic fanfiction featuring themselves and other narrators, such as one with MrCreepypasta and the narrator, LittleCreepypasta13.

But what is most concerning is Creeps’ and MCP’s conduct towards her in the two Q&As and that Creeps met up with her a minimum of two times. The first meeting Creeps had with her was in December 2012. In this meeting, Creeps and her were also accompanied by Zombie Doll, another narrator that appeared in “The Street” who was 16 at the time.

In both Q&As, TheDarkmander and Zombie Doll go into detail on their meeting with Creeps, in which he took them to a soap shop, to get henna tattoos, and other activities that a grown man would assume young girls would like. The description of these events are bizarre to say the least, with them talking about putting lipstick on Creeps and other bizarre, flirty behavior. When talking about this meeting, Creeps even states, “What happens in London stays in London”, in a playful fashion. In the “Would you like tea” Q&A, Darkmander also mentions being in contact with Creeps since near the beginning of his channel, to which Creeps affirms her statement.

The fact that Creeps was Skyping with a 14 year old girl at the same time in which he allegedly groomed Kumori is beyond concerning. In a Valentine’s Day video she made to Creeps, she also mentioned him calling her while she was at school. In the Q&A on her channel, she also goes into detail about a Skype conversation with Creeps about shipping, one that would eventually lead her into writing an explicit fanfiction featuring herself, Zombie Doll, and another narrator, Scarecrow1719 (who was also 16 at the time).

The overall conduct in these Q&As are also deeply inappropriate, such as Creeps joking about horse dildos, about Zombie Doll going to a gynecologist, and other sexual topics. Creeps and MCP also submitted questions to their Q&As which are also deeply inappropriate, such as MCP asking TheDarkmander about his penis size and Creeps asking her what she thinks of that “smexy” CreepsMcPasta.

Creeps also met up with her on July 2nd, 2013, at a narrator meetup and made possible plans to meet her at MCM Expo 2013 in October. Although there are no posts confirming if the latter did happen, all three did end up going to MCM Expo.




In the Q&A on TheDarkmander’s channel, MrCreepypasta also discusses an “adorable” thing that TheDarkmander does with her voice and details voice recordings that he has of her. When Zombie Doll asks why MCP kept those, TheDarkmander responds stating that he “sins” to the “little noises” that girls make to which MCP laughs. I highly recommend you watch these two Q&As, because they give a better idea of these guys' lack of filter around teenage girls.

*Links:*
July 2nd Narrator Meetup

https://officialmangomayhem.tumblr....e-photos-from-the-july-2nd-meet-up-with-other
https://youtu.be/TuIBsJ8Dc2Q
https://youtu.be/pMYPbt2smQ8
https://youtu.be/_Ad_JS-ksyc

Would you like tea with that? Timestamps
https://youtu.be/NxldRR-eQHo

5:12: Zombie Doll explains what got her into narrations and TheDarkmander, citing being friends with TheCreepyDark before his channel got traction. TheDarkmander interjects that it was the same with her and Creeps and that she had been friends with him since near the beginning of his channel.
19:45: They discuss the explicit fanfiction that Creeps got TheDarkmander to write. At 19:54, TheDarkmander states, “And me, a 14 year old girl”.
30:34: Horse dildo bit
35:30: Creeps, Zombie Doll, and the Darkmander discuss their meeting.

Question and Answer, feat. MrCreepyPasta, TheMsZombieDoll and ParanormalMango Timestamps
https://youtu.be/u3f1l_gUdGI

7:20: Zombie Doll and TheDarkmander’s discussion of their hangout with Creeps
10:23: Discussion about the fanfiction and her citing Creeps as the one who gave her the idea to write it
12:05: What do you think of that smexy CreepsMcpasta fellow?
13:36: MCP bringing up the ‘“adorable” thing Darkmander does with her voice
27:35: Question from MCP (“How big is MCP’s D”)
29:15: Question from MCP (“What are you wearing”)
37:18: Question from MCP (“Know any sexy single ladies”)
Get To Know: CreepsMcPasta (Special) Part 2 Timestamps 
https://youtu.be/CDMHEyvTx7E

10:32: Mentions his meeting with TheDarkmander and Zombie Doll when asked about what narrators he has met in real life.
MCM Expo 2013

Creeps asking Zombie Doll how to get there https://www.facebook.com/TheMsZombieDoll/posts/514383145316160
Zombie Doll saying she’s there with TheDarkmander https://www.facebook.com/TheMsZombieDoll/posts/521482177939590
Creeps’ posts saying he’s there
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=386390398159524&id=100622176736349
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=386579844807246&id=100622176736349
“Can I Pikachu in the Shower” Fanfiction

https://www.fanfiction.net/u/3723507/xCaptainBlaze
https://www.fanfiction.net/s/8792370/1/Can-I-Pikachu-in-the-Shower
Valentine’s Day video

https://youtu.be/UKfFRPO4qSU (Timestamp is 0:47 for the mention of Creeps calling her at school).

*Zombie Doll*

Zombie Doll was a 16 year old girl who Creeps was also Skyping with at the time, who appears in the two Q&As TheDarkmander was in, and who also hung out with Creeps along with TheDarkmander in December 2012 (The same little soap shop/henna tattoo date). Both her and Creeps even posted pictures of their arms after getting henna tattoos.

Both her and Creeps were also admins for each other's Facebook pages. Like with TheDarkmander, Creeps and MCP’s behavior towards her was also inappropriate. In addition to commenting on her selfies with flirtatious captions, MrCreepypasta even sent her a corset and thong, which in addition to her making art and mentioning this in the description of it, also brings this up in her, “Would you like tea with that’"Q&A.

MrCreepypasta also had her sing “Santa Baby” on the Creepypasta narrator Christmas album and posted it with an “orgasm alert” gif. Additionally, he also drew fanart of her as a big tiddy waifu. Creeps would also have flirty back and forths with her on Facebook and the aforementioned Q&A was recorded on Skype, meaning that Creeps was also Skyping with this young girl.

















Links:
Posts confirming her age:
https://www.facebook.com/TheMsZombieDoll/posts/458300124257796
https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/64997119454
https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/87933661634
https://youtu.be/1vLEJdsXmbk

Posts about her meeting with Creeps 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=370411529716828&id=100622176736349
https://www.facebook.com/TheMsZombieDoll/photos/a.340729579348185/376447772443032
https://www.facebook.com/100622176736349/photos/a.189028884562344/230951510370081/

MrCreepypasta sending her a thong and his fanart of her:
https://www.deviantart.com/beckle-bee/art/MrChristmasPasta-The-Underwear-347736627
https://www.facebook.com/MrCreepyPasta/posts/415516671851418
https://www.facebook.com/TheMsZombieDoll/photos/a.340729579348185/371239372963872


Would you like tea with that? Timestamps

12:38: MCP Question (“If you were in a porno”)
19:00: Creeps making gynecologist joke
29:15: Thong
35:30: Creeps and her talking about their meeting in response to the question, “have you been on any dates”. (The other timestamps talking about their meeting are in TheDarkmander’s section).
Tumblr Interactions with other narrators/MCP Ogling her

MCP: “MARRY ME. NOW”: https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/35284205003
MCP: “Well… hello … ”: https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/35279010362
Liked by MCP: https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/42218299280
MCP: “You so pretty Beckee”:https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/57003799298
MsShadowLovely interaction :https://beckle-bee.tumblr.com/post/43694725540
https://mrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/71862232416/creepsmcpasta-beckle-bee-themrcreepypasta
WellHey: “If Beck were 2…”: https://creepypastajr.tumblr.com/post/48139361791/if-beck-were-under-2-they-would-set-aside-a
Santa Baby Cover

https://mrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/38796879022/themrcreepypasta-themrcreepypasta-so

*Scarecrow1719*

Scarecrow1719 was another girl within the narrator who was 16 years old at the time. She is also featured in the fanfiction that Creeps coaxed TheDarkmander into writing, “Can I Pikachu in the Shower”.

In addition to getting a 14 year old to write an explicit fanfiction featuring her having lesbian sex with Zombie Doll and Scarecrow having sex with the reader, he also did a “prank” on Scarecrow involving this story. On December 15, 2012, Creeps uploaded a video on his second channel where he tricked Scarecrow into reading the part of the story she was in by telling her that it was a “fight scene”.

He also recorded her reaction to the story, where she clearly displays discomfort at what she’s reading. Although the actual video is no longer on his channel, a snippet of it exists thanks to video called, “CreepsMcPasta is a Dick” (which Creeps himself commented on) and gifs of the video made by both Creeps and MrCreepypasta.

Creeps, TheDarkmander, and Zombie Doll also talk about the fanfiction in both of the Q&As and discuss the prank he pulled on Scarecrow. MrCreepypasta also drew fanart shipping the two together, which Creeps used as the thumbnail for his video.






*Links:*
Description of the video on Creeps' second channel

https://unlistedvideos.com/v.php?youtube-LR9Kauq6beY
Gifs by MCP and Creeps:

https://mrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/38796714710/merry-christmas-slaps-you-with-a-frozen-tuna
https://mrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/38118917517/creepsmcpasta-themrcreepypasta

“CreepsMcPasta is a Dick”

https://youtu.be/eMPi31XOf34

Would you like tea with that? Timestamps

9:52: Reference to the fanfiction
19:45: Creeps talking about the video on his Creeps Plays channel
Question and Answer, feat. MrCreepyPasta, TheMsZombieDoll and ParanormalMango

10:24: TheDarkmander goes into detail about the fanfiction and Creeps’ coming up with the idea for the “prank”
MCP’s  Fanart

https://www.deviantart.com/spiketherogue/art/Creeps-Mc-Scarecrow-344706588
LittleCreepypasta13 Q&A

47: 35 https://youtu.be/OW-7lOzyUnA

There are other young girls that were within the Skype group and who Creeps, MCP, and others acted really weird towards, but I'm highlighting these three because they were in their group back in 2012 (when Kumori supposedly got groomed) and because they all appeared in "The Street". If any of you have questions, I''ll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 14, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> I knew my bro ScareTheater could never be a pedo


He's just an autist.


----------



## Slimebeast (Dec 14, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> @Slimebeast @German_DYNAMO Neither of you have anything to add and and your slapfight is beyond autistic. Take it to Reddit.


Now that BicketyBuckBumble plowed the apologist's "we don't have anything" thing under, I don't expect I need to say anything more to him or anyone more angsty over my tone than the events at hand, anyway.


----------



## Big_Fat_Becky (Jan 23, 2022)

i don’t get it. instead of flinging accusations out there, why don’t these “victims” take their accusations to the police immediatly.


----------



## Slimebeast (Jan 23, 2022)

Big_Fat_Becky said:


> i don’t get it. instead of flinging accusations out there, why don’t these “victims” take their accusations to the police immediatly.


This has already been repeatedly covered. *It was taken to the authorities immediately.* The alleged victim and perpetrator live in different countries. Police don't fly overseas to investigate and arrest people, and grooming a child online isn't something higher government officials are going to get involved in.


----------

